# Tote-N-Stor



## Scotjimland

The answer to transporting black and grey waste from your RV to a dump point..

The Tote N Stor is 25gal / 100lt container on wheels, comes with short flexi hose which connects on to the black/grey discharge..

I recieved mine today and it is excellent..

If you are interested there are two left on eBay at £99 each

>>>Tote N Stor . ebay <<<

Full description here:

>>>Tote N Stor<<<


----------



## 98585

Hi Jim,

The Tote, is it good as you say for black as well as grey waste. Does it dump the black waste effectively without you getting your feet wet


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Jim , I ALWAYS wear flip flops :wink: 


Seriously, yes, the short flexible pipe is used for dumping, no wet feet yet.. 
It's not the panacea for all situations, it would be useless if the dump point was elevated, hence my recent acquisition of a macerator .. 
This gives us three methods to dump.. 

Free flow into a manhole, using the 15ft flexible hose. 
Tote n Stor 
Flojet Macerator 

I can tell your just itching to try all this out :lol: ... not


----------



## DABurleigh

Jim,

I'm intrigued as to how they prevent some canister air breather hole becoming a high-pressure jet muck spreader.

Or do you have to empty your tanks first before consciously using it permanently connected?

Dave


----------



## androidGB

Jim,

You might be interested in the one I purchased HERE which enable you to empty through a 3" gate valve without tipping it

Andrew


----------



## 98585

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Jim , I ALWAYS wear flip flops :wink:
> I can tell your just itching to try all this out :lol: ... not


Now if you had waders and not flip flops I would have been worried.

My new RV (this Wednesday, fingers crossed) has a brand new macerator, but I dont yet know which model or how good it is. But 25m through a garden hose would be great. But I can think of plenty of places that we stay when Toting it will be the only feasable option without having to move the rig, So I will get myself on Ebay and buy one.

My first RV accessory


----------



## MicknPat

Jim,

Does the Tote - N - Stor rely on syphoning to empty it or gravity?

If the empty point requires you to lift whatever container you are using be it grey or black waste get ready for a bad back.

Even the 38 ltr WasteMaster which 99% of caravaners use is very heavy when full so a 100ltr or 25 gal Tote-N Stor would be impossible to lift to empty.


----------



## Scotjimland

DABurleigh said:


> Or do you have to empty your tanks first before consciously using it permanently connected?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

If left connected the black dump valve must be closed, if not muck can cling to the tank walls, this will dry out and set like concrete, in severe cases a new tank would be needed. It's advisable never to empty until nearly full .. 
However, care needs to be exercised filling the Tote n Stor 8O .. Black tank holds ~ 200 lt .. Tote n Stor 100 lt .. and the vent hole does act like a muck spreader.. :lol:

Leaving the grey valve open would be ok but you run the risk of overflowing.. anyway, rather than me wax lyrically about the finer points of RV tanks have a read here..

RV Plumbing

Nice reading over breakfast :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

MicknPat said:


> Jim,
> 
> Does the Tote - N - Stor rely on syphoning to empty it or gravity?
> 
> If the empty point requires you to lift whatever container you are using be it grey or black waste get ready for a bad back.
> 
> Even the 38 ltr WasteMaster which 99% of caravaners use is very heavy when full so a 100ltr or 25 gal Tote-N Stor would be impossible to lift to empty.


Hi Mick
Gravity .. .. hence the macerator , cover all your bases :wink:


----------



## olley

hi I bought a "Waste Hog" >>>HERE<<< at one of the shows not as big but only £30.

Their very nickable if you tie them to your outside ladder. :wink: Only time I have used it so far, I used the macerator to fill it, the 3" pipe doesn't fit in the fill hole so thats the easiest way.

I thought comes to mind, 100litres=26gallons=260lbs 8O thats alot of weight to pull over rough ground when full.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> I thought comes to mind, 100litres=26gallons=260lbs 8O thats alot of weight to pull over rough ground when full.


Hi Olley 
Too right :lol: I use a Paul 'n Pull :wink:

It also has a tow bracket that can hitch onto a tow ball .. if you have a car to pull it .. but it would be prudent only to fill about half if you have a long distance to pull it..

The beauty of the Tote n Stor is that it has the 3" bayonet connection .. no chance of the filling hose coming out and 'doing it's own thing' .... been there.. :roll:


----------



## 98585

I ordered my ToteNStor last week from the guy on Ebay that Jim reccomended. I paid using Paypal and the tote came the very next day. More than happy.

Strangely today I recieved the following email from EBAY

[_B]I]We're writing to let you know that eBay has ended the following item you were bidding on due to issues relating to the seller's account:

Item Number - 190083773075

Item Title - American Motorhome Trailer Caravan portable waste tank

For privacy reasons we can't tell you exactly why we ended the seller's listings.

As eBay removed the item, you are no longer obliged to send payment for it. Please don't send money or respond to any emails from the seller.

If someone asks you to continue with the purchase outside of the eBay platform, we strongly recommend you ignore the request. Purchases made outside of eBay aren't covered by eBay services such as feedback and the eBay Standard Purchase Protection Programme.

If you have already paid for the item, we suggest you take steps to stop your payment if possible. If you sent a cheque or your credit/debit card information, contact your bank. Please note that if you paid for this item using cash, Moneygram or Western Union transfer, your purchase won't be covered by the eBay Standard Purchase Programme. In this case, we recommend that you contact your local police as soon as possible. Retain any emails you exchanged with the seller as the police may need them in order to investigate further. eBay will gladly help the police with their investigations if needed.

If you've sent payment but haven't received the item, please wait a reasonable period of time for delivery. If you don't receive the item, please contact us again by clicking "Contact Us" on any eBay Help page and selecting the following contact options:
Buying and Finding > Problems with a seller or purchase > You paid for an item but never received it

If you've already received the item, please disregard this notice.

For additional information about buying and selling safely on eBay, please visit our Safety Centre by copying the following link into a new browser window:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/safetycentre

As always, our goal is to keep eBay a safe and reputable place to buy and sell. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us.

Regards,

Customer Support (Trust and Safety Department)_[/B][/I]

So whilst my transaction went very well, things may have changed so I would advise caution for future purchases


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Jim 

Very strange indeed, glad you got yours ok .. :?


----------



## teemyob

*Caps*

Hello,

The large drain cap has broken on my tote-n-stor (again - bad design). Does anyone know where I can buy a couple in the UK?. I have tried messaging several ebay sellers in the US, sadly none have replied.

Part # 24655

Click here<

Trev.


----------



## teemyob

*Problem Solved*

Problem solved thanks to

starspangledspanner

Thanks Duncan,
Great Communication,
FAST Delivery

Trev


----------

